# Americans Try South African Snacks



## Alex (8/3/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## annemarievdh (8/3/15)

Bwahahahahahaha 

It looks like sausage your grandpa forgot about 

Thanks @Alex this was hilarious !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/3/15)

Lol I love buzzfeed videos

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (8/3/15)

Lol, good one @Alex


----------



## RezaD (8/3/15)

I am so relieved they were not into it.....else they would start exporting it and either push up the price for the locals or give us B-Grade alternatives like the current situation with our fruit. Has anybody noticed how kak the fruit from the supermarkets taste for the last couple of years. At least I can remember what it's supposed to taste like and no I am not paying R45 for 4 plums at Woolies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (9/3/15)

So where's the Brannas & Coke? 
That is a snack, right? 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## whatalotigot (9/3/15)

Brilliant. I love how they nearly broke their teeth on the rusks. they needed tea for that one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

